# walleye on the fly?



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone have any success fly fishing for river walleye.? Im in northwest ohio where the maumee and Sandusky walleye runs are big. I've seen a few people fly fishing for them but i've never seen them catch any walleyes.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I've often thought about trying it at Maumee, but can't imagine how to get it down in that current. I used to go up there with a baitcaster and felt squeezed for room. It would be real bad with a fly rod.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Any large profile baitfish patterns work well. I use the same /bass/pike/muskie flies. My favorite is the bucktail deceivers series that I do but Clousers do the best.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I would wait until the crowds thin to fish the popular river spots, less fish but still very doable. Also don't overlook local upgrounds..


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

is that a 5wt rod?


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

BTW nice catch! always thought about that while I was going to school up there but never got around to it. I never thought to go up stream and the thought of how heavy a chuck n duck would have been scared me away from trying.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a 6wt.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol... That's a nice fish but it's no walleye


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

This is a walleye not a pickerel like above which has dark patches. 
.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Yakphisher said:


> This is a walleye not a pickerel like above which has dark patches.






Yakphisher said:


> .
> View attachment 207109
> [/QUOT


lol what pickerel ? that's a saugeye


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

my bad... was in a hurry and had a brain fart! LOL saugeye is correct.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I am gonna give it a shot this year. There is a spot with a nice current break I use to take my Dad to when the run was on. It was slower action than the more popular areas, but it allowed him to wade due to the slower current. I think I would be able to get a fly down in that spot and only ever saw one guy fishing near there so I won't have to worry about putting a 1/0 in some fella's scalp.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

trekker said:


> I am gonna give it a shot this year. There is a spot with a nice current break I use to take my Dad to when the run was on. It was slower action than the more popular areas, but it allowed him to wade due to the slower current. I think I would be able to get a fly down in that spot and only ever saw one guy fishing near there so I won't have to worry about putting a 1/0 in some fella's scalp.


very doable ! i never fish river systems or very many creeks anymore but i catch saugeyes on a flyrod often while fishing for crappies in lakes ...............


----------



## Philip Roode (Sep 7, 2017)

I am new to Ohio as well. Came from Pennsylvania with lots of fly fishing experience. I've heard that walleye can be taken on a fly on Mosquito Lake. I live nearby and have a small boat. I would like to try it but would appreciate some tips and pointers as to when to fish, fly to use and how to present it. I am all ears.

Thanks Phil


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Best bet for walleye's on the fly is during the Spring spawning run in Mosquito. They move in to shallow rocky shorelines to spawn and you can wade for them with flyrod and streamers. Don't need to make long casts, I've caught many in water less than 2 ft deep. Best times are early before dawn and right at dusk early in the run but once run is in full swing they can be caught shallow all day especially dark overcast days. You can also catch Northern Pike during the walleye run and Mosquito has some really big Pike. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Philip Roode (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks Bwana J You provided a wealth of useful information.
Forgive me for a few more questions. Approximately when is the spring spawn? So I can be looking for it. 

Also what weight of fly rod do you use?
What strength of tippet? 

Phil


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Bwana J said:


> Best bet for walleye's on the fly is during the Spring spawning run in Mosquito. They move in to shallow rocky shorelines to spawn and you can wade for them with flyrod and streamers. Don't need to make long casts, I've caught many in water less than 2 ft deep. Best times are early before dawn and right at dusk early in the run but once run is in full swing they can be caught shallow all day especially dark overcast days. You can also catch Northern Pike during the walleye run and Mosquito has some really big Pike. Hope this helps and good luck.


Good stuff. Did you used to be on steelheadsite.com ?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

The spring walleye run can be pretty tricky to predict when it'll start. I start fishing for them in late March. When the water temp gets up to about 35/40 degree's I fish as often as I can. Some years for whatever the reason they'll spawn before the ice is gone. One of the best indicator's to watch for is the nets the State sets to collect eggs. They'll set a couple nets early and as soon as they start getting females that are dropping eggs they'll rush and set the rest. I like to use my 10 ft 7 wgt steelhead rod but a 6wgt rod would do just fine. I like to use good 10lb test mono at the fly.

Yes, I was on TSS since almost the beginning, I was the 166th person to sign up there.


----------



## Philip Roode (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks again for the information. Looking forward to spring.

Phil


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Thought I remembered the name.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, that was me, one of the old farts. Remember your name from there as well.


----------

